# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ديكورات جبس للأسقف والجدران

## saladino

[frame="2 80"]













[/frame]

----------


## a_leader

شغل الجبس جميل 
شكرا يا صلادينو

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم


صور جميل يا صلادينو.. احب الجبس وتصميمة ..

شكرا لك على الصور . وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## أم أحمد

الله حلوة اوي التصاميم دي
شكرا ليك صلادينو

----------


## saladino

> شغل الجبس جميل 
> شكرا يا صلادينو


ااكيد فن جميل بس يكون على الحيطة مش على الرجل هههههه

----------


## saladino

> السلام عليكم
> صور جميل يا صلادينو.. احب الجبس وتصميمة ..
> شكرا لك على الصور . وبارك الله فيك.


عليكم السلام
شكرا على التعليق والتواصل
فعلا فن راقى

----------


## a_leader

> ااكيد فن جميل بس يكون على الحيطة مش على الرجل هههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت خليتنى ضحكت من قلبى يا صلادينو 
و انا اللى كنت قاعد شايل هموم الدنيا على راسى
روح يا شيخ
الله يبارك لك ,,

----------


## saladino

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت خليتنى ضحكت من قلبى يا صلادينو 
> و انا اللى كنت قاعد شايل هموم الدنيا على راسى
> روح يا شيخ
> الله يبارك لك ,,
> __________________


ههههههههههه
روح ياشيخ وتعال بسرعة

----------


## أم أحمد

انا شوفتهم قبل كده
بس جيت اشوفهم تاني عشان اتعقد تاني :: 
تسلم يا صلادينو :f:

----------


## saladino

> انا شوفتهم قبل كده
> بس جيت اشوفهم تاني عشان اتعقد تاني
> تسلم يا صلادينو


*أهلا ام احمد مفيش مشكلة تعقدى ولايهمك*

----------


## منية النفس

شكرا على الموضوع لو اني ماشفت الصور ارجو افادتي لماذا لاتظهر عندي الصور

----------


## rosey19

تصاميم جميله جدا وفعلا اختارت تصميم

  بس يارب الاقى اللى يعرف ينفذه

     شكرا لحسن اختيارك

----------


## سعد باشا

> شغل الجبس جميل 
> شكرا يا صلادينو


شغف الرؤياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ياسر العدروسى

مشكورررررررررررررررر مشكوررررررررررررر

----------


## yasser562

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## وجدى محمود

دى حاجه انا منفزها على جبس 

ولو اعرف كنت صورت كل شغلى ونزلته هنا
بس اوغدكم
افرجكم الجديد فى ديكور الجبس والسقف

وفيه حجات زى دى بتتنفذ على بانوهات الرسبشن
رسم يدوى
بس محدش يتريق

والله ده رسم تلقلئى من غير طبع ولا كلابون ولا اسطنبه

----------


## oo7

هايل يا ا/وجدى

----------


## وجدى محمود

المميز فى الشغل ده 

انه للأثاث وجدران الحوائط بانوهات

وتنفيزها يدوى

يارب تعجبكم

اخى العزيز 007

شكرا لزوقك اخى الطيب

----------


## amour1984

جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللجداااا  اااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## amour1984

dcgvdfsgdsgdsgdsgdsgdsgdsgsdgdgdsgsd

----------

